# Broken Processor Pin and Disk Boot Failure...Help!



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi, whilst cleaning out my PC and doing some general maintenance, my P4 3.0GHz processor suffered some damage, one of the pins has broken off. I put the processor back in anyway and the PC seems to boot fine, however I now get the following message:

"DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"

Is this due to my processor being damaged, or is there a problem with my hard drive? I've made sure the cable is plugged in correctly, and when I load my Windows XP Pro recovery disk it does not seem to detect the hard drive so I cannot install a new installation.

Any suggestions?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

you can try and reset the cmos, but i think you need a cpu.


----------



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok, i've fixed the hard drive. My PC is working no problem, but due to the fact that my Processor is missing a pin, will this affect my system performance at all?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This could in the future. 
I would not rely on the CPU.
This is one of the reasons Intel went with the LGA775 arrangement.


----------



## Andrew0987 (Oct 7, 2005)

get the cpu out of there befor you short your mainboard. like the other user said the lga775 cpus have no pins and are more durable. i even dropped mine while i was putting together my new pc and it was fine


----------

